
The Oregon Trail - petethomas
https://putman10.github.io/oregon-trail
======
Aardwolf
Could not see or scroll to top quarter of the screen on mobile yet somehow
made it to the end with 5 people! Is this implementation as hard as the
original? Which I never played but saw referenced many times

~~~
duxup
Archive.org has a couple old versions available:

[https://archive.org/details/msdos_Oregon_Trail_The_1990](https://archive.org/details/msdos_Oregon_Trail_The_1990)

~~~
diggernet
All this talk of "old" versions, but they have graphics and sound! Sherman,
set the wayback machine for 1975...

[https://ifiction.org/games/play.php?cat=1&game=418](https://ifiction.org/games/play.php?cat=1&game=418)

------
semi-nontechncl
Nice work! Would you lower the volume on the gunshot sound effect though? I
had headphones on when I pressed the "Hunt" button and the unexpected gunshot
sound effect was extremely loud.

------
RyanRies
Was fun. Made it with only one party member dead (by cannibals) and plenty of
food and money.

------
13of40
1/10 did not contract disentery.

But seriously, I played this on an apple 2 emulator a couple of years back,
and it seems like the logic under the hood is a bit off. I wonder if the
original source code is still available.

------
billwashere
It's not very mobile friendly but still enjoyable.

~~~
duxup
It seems to try to be responsive..but doesn't work. Somehow that is more
annoying.

------
AndrewStephens
Fun little game. Consider resizing some of your images though, they are way
bigger than they need to be and really chew through mobile data.

------
feefie
Josephine was accidentally shot and killed by Dick Cheney when she wandered
away from the group. Oh dear. :)

------
himynameistimli
that music

